# Elavil / Amitriptialine



## MR D (Nov 4, 2007)

I took elavil (10 mgs / day) for about a year and went off it a couple of months ago. I should mention that it did help me some, with the D. However, I think that it also made me feel very wierd sometims, and I am not really sure if this is a result of the elavil or just another symptom of the chaos going on in my small intestines. I should mention that I am very senseitive to meds and even a small dose of asprin can give me a brain fog, therefore I try and stay away from meds as best I can. Having been off the elavil for two months now, I still get this feeling every so often. It can only be desribed as a combonation of mild panick, weakness, and confusion. It usually happens when my IBS is acting up and I am with people. I am sure it is somewhat triggered by the stress of the IBS and having to deal with people at the same time, but I don't remeber getting this feelng before the elavil. I hope this will go away soon as the side effects of the elavil will wear off. Has anyone else this side effects with any of the ADs? How long after I stop taking it until I am complely rid of it and its effects?D


----------



## jman2008 (Jun 22, 2007)

Intestinal pressure can cause anxiety attacks which would explain the connection when your ibs acts up.The brain fog sounds like SIBO, also explains the connection with IBS.As far as medication sensitivity to that, I have that too. Asprin is very hard on the gi tract, so is motrin, tylernot etc. many meds can irritate the intestinal lining. My guess would be the medicaiton is irritating the lining and setting off the bacteria and ibs.just based on my own expierence.


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

Sounds like anxiety to me. If you havent taken any of the elavil in 2 months, it would have cleared out of your system 1 1/2 months or more ago. Elavil has a half life of 24 hours. And is officially out of your system 5 days after going off of the med. Once again sounds like mild anxiety to me, which is quite common in people with IBS.


----------



## vars11 (Jan 12, 2008)

I also take amitryptalin for my ibs symptoms I have had a doctor tell me this is all they can give them other then bentyl. The affects of foggieness is something I get when on it but it usually goes away if I do not take it for at least two day. Your effects should be well gone after a day or two it would not be the drug any more but probly something else to do with the ibs.


----------

